# Java Communications 3.0 API Download ?



## jak (3. August 2011)

der sun download server ist ja geschichte....nur wo bekomme ich jetzt die Java Communications 3.0 API, für linux her ? bei oracle finde ich nichts ?
 ich muß dummerweise die version von sun nehmen(javax.comm), da eine library die braucht und das programm quasi auch fertig ist. nur unter windows programmiert und das programm soll unter linux(debian) laufen.....


----------



## Thomas Darimont (9. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab jetzt auch ziemlich lange gesucht, aber mehr als dies hier konnte ich auch nicht finden:
Java Communications 3.0 API 
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/index-jsp-141752.html

... leider führt der Download Link ins leere...

Als Alternative könntest du es mit  RXTX versuchen. Dies ist eine freie Implementierung des javax.comm APIs welche sowohl für Windows als auch für Linux verfügbar ist.

http://rxtx.qbang.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page

Gruß Tom


----------



## jak (9. August 2011)

rxtx geht dummerweise nicht, weil ich dann eine library ändern müste und die würde ich eben lieber original lassen....btw:
http://www.vorlesungen.uni-osnabrueck.de/informatik/robot00/ftp/javacomm.html oder da
http://graphics1.sci.ubu.ac.th/download/linux/programming/java/

wenn die api noch wer suchen sollte...


----------

